
Packnback: asymmetrically encrypted backups - tosh
https://packnback.github.io/
======
jsiepkes
While everyone is of course free to start his/hers project there is a whole
bunch of projects which basically does the same thing like: deduplication,
client can append backups only, server side client backup rotation / pruning,
etc.

For example restic ( [https://restic.net/](https://restic.net/) ) does
everything the author describes in the ideal feature set (
[https://packnback.github.io/blog/work_begins/](https://packnback.github.io/blog/work_begins/)
) except for asymmetric encrpytion. Though there is an issue open for that and
iirc they are working on it. Contributing to that project would probably be
easier?

Another existing very interesting project to contribute to is rdedup (
[https://github.com/dpc/rdedup](https://github.com/dpc/rdedup) ) which is
written in Rust.

There is a whole list over here of existing backup solutions:
[https://github.com/restic/others](https://github.com/restic/others)

Judging from the comparisons made in the introduction blog post by the author
I think he / she missed the existence of a bunch of existing solutions.

EDIT: This was supposed to be a reply to the comment in which marmaduke asked
"why start a new project?"

~~~
FooBarWidget
> client can append backups only

You mention Restic but I don't see how it enforces append-only security.
According to its S3 documentation[1], Restic requires PutObject, DeleteObject
and ListBucket permissions.

[1]
[https://restic.readthedocs.io/en/stable/080_examples.html#se...](https://restic.readthedocs.io/en/stable/080_examples.html#setting-
up-restic-with-amazon-s3)

~~~
regecks
You can also just enable versioning on the bucket which prevents PutObject
from doing any permanent damage.

If restic needs DeleteObject, you can also configure IAM to not allow deleting
of specific versions, which means it can only tombstone objects.

------
heinrichf
Duplicity
[https://www.nongnu.org/duplicity/](https://www.nongnu.org/duplicity/) also
supports asymmetric encryption (and works with many protocol/file servers).

------
marmaduke
Why aren’t borg keys good enough? Why not just contribute that to borg?

~~~
blattimwind
Because the Borg code base is a hot mess while the existing crypto in Borg is
pretty much the equivalent of a dumpster fire.

("The project" also has rather severe contributor and maintainer retention
issues given it went through four maintainers in only two years.)

------
blattimwind
> To access the source code see it on github. remember this project is just
> starting, so there is not much to see yet.

In fact, there is nothing to see yet, because there isn't any code on Github.

